# My own substrate.



## andkoni (Nov 6, 2005)

hej.
I want to make substrate for plsnts.
I want to make 3 layers.

First is the clay measuring 2".
Second is the garden soil with fibrous peat 1to1 measuring 1".
Third is normal gravel to hold the peat and soil under them measuring 1".

And I have questions.
I want to add to clay or soil with peat some chelated trace elements and garden sticks with nutrients.
Where can i add chelated tr elements with a lot of iron ? To clay in the bottom or maybe to peat and peat will absorb the elements?
And where can i add sticks to clay or maybe to second layer ?

And one thing more! Can i mix clay with pea and trece elements and create balls and then heat it up ?

Ant then I can create my own balls with trace elements ala "F-T-E, fritted trace elements" 
What do You think ?????

I have not so much many and this is main problem I live in POLAND and i must do more things DIY


----------

